# Dump trailers & hay bales



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got a contract to build a large storage garage. Lots of debris to haul out from demolition of old structures. Doing some excavating, stone and dirt hauling too. 
I'd like to finally buy the dump trailer I've wanted for 10 years. 
Was looking at a Load Trail 16' x 8' electric/hydraulic 16,000lb gooseneck trailer in 2 axle configurations.
1. Oil bath 7k axles and 16" rims/tires
2. Oil bath 8k axles and 17.5" rims tires also has bigger brakes, but costs $2,400 more than #1. 
Otherwise both are same. Both have folding one piece 20" sides, 25k coupler, full spare, big front tool box. 3 way tailgate.

So here's my questions: If the trailer is 8' wide clear span between the sides and I opened the barn door tailgates, would 2) 4x5 round bales placed next to each other slide out or get stuck if they were dumped out? 
I envision loading 6RB on bottom and 4 RBs on top for smaller deliveries and using it the rest of the time for hauling stone, dirt, debris, bobcat, etc. 
Just not sure if 4'x5' RBs will get stuck when dumping.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A quick check with a tape measure should give you your answer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> A quick check with a tape measure should give you your answer.


Oh, I did. It's 8'-0" clear between sideboards and tailgate. I'm just wondering if the bales will slid through a 8' opening, or will they get stuck? Bales aren't exact.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Go with 8k and 17.5.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD, depends on your luck I guess and how high it will dump. If it will dump high enough, it should overcome side friction. It might also depend upon how your bales are stored. If they are flat on the bottom and are expected to roll off, they will probably not roll in unison.

I am trying to stay on topic with your above post, but give you something to think about in reference to the tire choice. 7k axles with 16" tires is what I used to built mostly, but... 16" tires were the weakest part of the whole rig. 10 ply tires (IIRC) are rated at 3036 lbs per tire X 4 tires=12,144 lbs. Might consider what your bales would weight, plus weight of trailer, minus weight on truck (hitch weight) when considering the extra coin involved.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 90% sure I'll go with 8k axles and 17.5's. 
Wished I didn't like upgrades so much-Theyre really expensive haha.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

4' bales are 46.5", right? If you store them on their flat sides I'd imagine that even a little compression should allow them to slide out, especially if your dump angle is steep as mentioned. And you can always pop the clutch a few times as necessary.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

8k with 17.5

Tires are only 200$. And they wont give u trouble. 
If ur doing a lot of hauling the 2400$ will pay for its self in short time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> 8k with 17.5
> Tires are only 200$. And they wont give u trouble.
> If ur doing a lot of hauling the 2400$ will pay for its self in short time.


Plus the brakes on an 8k axle are same as a 10k axle. 
The 7k axle has smaller brakes-wear out faster, too. 
One kind of neat thing about a hyd dump trailer is that you can also use the dump pump to operate the twin jacks.....hmmm. I hate cranking the jacks on my Big Tex especially if it's loaded. 
Picture

Video of trailer I'm considering. This one only has 7k axles and standard tires.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

1 piece folding sides? Does that mean you could fold them out before dumping? I apologize if this is a dumb question!

Dave


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

-If hauling bales I would throw a digging iron in the truck just in case the bales jam and need a little help

-My buddy just bought a 16 ft load trail bumper pull dump. Really nice except for one REALLY STUPID feature. They weld D rings into the floor of the trailer but they use a size smaller than the "standard" on all the trailers I have used. U can't get the hook of a 3/8" chain through the D ring. We ended up having to buy chain hooks and mount them on the D rings...


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We added lines and valves so we could run our 14' dump via tractor or battery (tractor is a lot faster! ).The valves divert between 12v pump and lines to tractor. This has worked very well for us. We can only move three round baleages at a time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> -If hauling bales I would throw a digging iron in the truck just in case the bales jam and need a little help
> 
> -My buddy just bought a 16 ft load trail bumper pull dump. Really nice except for one REALLY STUPID feature. They weld D rings into the floor of the trailer but they use a size smaller than the "standard" on all the trailers I have used. U can't get the hook of a 3/8" chain through the D ring. We ended up having to buy chain hooks and mount them on the D rings...


Digging bar is always on my truck. It never leaves. Probably one of the simplest, yet most important tools a farmer can carry, isn't it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, I pretty much use mine for just about everything except digging...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just found out you CAN get an oil bath 7k axle and LR G 16" tires for about $700. 
Lot cheaper than 8k & 17.5's and heavier duty than standard 7k and E range tires.

Load Trail makes a BIG variety of trailers.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Spend the extra $$, money well spent.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Got a cousin that had (pj I think) build him a dump trailer with removable sides. He is a farmer/roofer.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Whats the big deal to go oil bath? Also the 16" g steels (goodyear) i have ran them and they are way better than standered 16" tires BUT i still blow them out.

17.5 rims are 100$ apeice
17.5 tires are 200$ apeice

16" goodyears are 350$ apiece around here at least for the g steel

China 16" steel belted are about 275$ each


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The smooth sided dumps will let the round bales out without jamming, the ones with a lump by the tailgate can jam.

Not so helpful but about January every broke landscaper seems to be selling their gooseneck dump cheap up here. There was a nice tandem dual gn that was 5000$ last year most around 8000$ though.


----------

